# Best all around caliber



## dixiesportsman (Dec 20, 2007)

I would like some advice. I have a 25-06 deer rifle that i use around north georgia. I am looking to buy a rifle that I can use all over North America. I am looking at either a Sako or a kimber.  I just havent decided on the caliber.  I would appreciate it if I could get some of ya'lls opionions on what I should look into.


----------



## J HESTER (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a 300wsm.this is the 3rd year hunting with it.still have'nt made my mind up if i love it or hate it.used a 30-06 for years and loved it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2007)

Hard to beat a 3006.


----------



## dixiesportsman (Dec 20, 2007)

What have yall heard good or bad abouyt the WSM's


----------



## dixiesportsman (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess what I am looking for is something fast and has some knockdown power and will hold up at longe range.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2007)

dixiesportsman said:


> I guess what I am looking for is something fast and has some knockdown power and will hold up at longe range.




You just described a 3006. With it, you have a lot of bullet choices to fit whatever type of huntin` you`ll be doin`. In this country, anyway.


----------



## diamondback (Dec 20, 2007)

Whats wrong with the 2506?It will kill anything in north americaand is a flat shooter too.


----------



## dixiesportsman (Dec 20, 2007)

Just not to confident with bringing an elk down at 300 yards with that 25-06. I love it around here and would recommend that gun to anyone but I want something with a little more knock down power


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 20, 2007)

Buy the 30-06 and be done with it .


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 20, 2007)

I got to admit that what everyone is saying about a 30-06 being a great all around deer gun is correct, I personally have never owned one because I have just fallen in love with 7mm.  I my opinion when you talk about all around that means "all around" which means long range shooting like you might experience out west and for me a 30-06 just doesn't have the gusto of the 7mm or 300 mag series of rifles.  If you are talking about all around deer rifle, then yes, a 30-06 is the gun but when you are talking about a "all around", different kind of hunts rifle, then I will stick with the 7mm and 300 mag rifles.  JMO.


----------



## K80 (Dec 20, 2007)

No one caliber is going to Knock a deer down better than any other.  What Knocks a deer down is the shot placement.  I can knock deer down with my 6mm just as good as I can a 30-06.

All of the calibers are so close you are really only splitting hairs unless you compare a 6mm to a 300.  

Over all the 30-06 is the best choice for North America hunting because of the wide range of bullet selection that you have.


----------



## Limb Walker (Dec 20, 2007)

K80shooter said:


> No one caliber is going to Knock a deer down better than any other.  What Knocks a deer down is the shot placement.  I can knock deer down with my 6mm just as good as I can a 30-06.
> 
> All of the calibers are so close you are really only splitting hairs unless you compare a 6mm to a 300.
> 
> Over all the 30-06 is the best choice for North America hunting because of the wide range of bullet selection that you have.




Ballistics and experience totally contradict what you stated unless you are speaking in terms of knock down within 100 yards!  All shots and calibers are NOT created equal.


----------



## dixiesportsman (Dec 20, 2007)

Well what i am looking for is something bigger like a 7mm or 300.  I am planning on going on an elk hunt in the next couple of years and would like a larger caliber but i dont know exactly which one. Ive looked at the kimbers and sakos and the sako's have a 7 mag and and a 270. wsm and a 300 wsm. The kimber has a 270, 7mm, and 300 but all in WSM's.  I have heard good things and bad things about WSM's and wasnt sure about purchasing one.


----------



## Limb Walker (Dec 20, 2007)

300 mag.  Weatherby Mark V. Threadkiller!!


----------



## K80 (Dec 20, 2007)

30-06 150 grain bullistic silvertips  short trajectory is sighted in at 100 and long trajectory at 200 yards.
Rifle Ballistics
Distance (yds)  (fps)  (ft.lbs.) Short Trajectory (in.) Long Trajectory (in.)
 Muzzle
300; 2289; 1745; -12.3; -7.3 
400; 2103; 1473; N/A; -21.2 
500; 1926 ;1236; N/A; -43 


7mm Rem Mag 150 grain 150 grain bullistic silvertips  short trajectory is sighted in at 100 and long trajectory at 200 yards.
Rifle Ballistics 
Distance (yds);  (fps);  (ft.lbs.); Short Trajectory (in.); Long Trajectory (in.) 
Muzzle 
300; 2533; 2136; -10; -6 
400; 2359; 1853; N/a; -17.5 
500; 2192; 1600; N/A; -35.1 

I don't really see that much difference in the calibers.  At 400 you are only talking about 250 fps, myself I don't see where that can make a world of difference.

Also at 400 yards you have to hold the 7mm 17.5" high and with the 06 you have to hold 21.2" high.  They way I look at that if you already have to hold 17.5" high what is another 3.7"?  

I think you are really just splitting hairs.  I think having so many calibers on the market is just a marketing ploy to increase sales and revenue for gun and ammo manufactures and distributors.


----------



## K80 (Dec 20, 2007)

greenbowAL said:


> Ballistics and experience totally contradict what you stated unless you are speaking in terms of knock down within 100 yards!  All shots and calibers are NOT created equal.



My expericnce is where my statement comes from.  If I shoot a deer in the gut at 200 yards the same thing will happen with both the 06 and the 6 mm. If you shoot a deer in the lungs with either the 6mm or the 06 the deer will run approx. the same distance.  If I shoot a deer high in the shoulder with the 6mm or the 06 the deer will drop in its tracks.  Note in my comparison I am talking about deer and not elk.  Yes the 6mm is to small for elk and other large game.


----------



## huntfish (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm a 30.06 fan and have used it out to almost 500 yards on speed goats.  But since you already have a 25.06 and are adding onto the collection, I would choose a 338.


----------



## Limb Walker (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree ballistics on "standard" calibers is splitting hairs.  Only when talking "magnums" calibers is there a difference.  One should decide on how often they need the larger/magnum caliber and what they can get by with regarding "North American" game. .270-300 in standard calibers are all close.  

300 mag Weatherby
165 gr. Ballistic Tip
Distance        fps           ft. lbs         Trajectory
100                3133        3596         +2.7inches 
300                2730        2730              0.0
500                2361        2042          -21.4inches

This is the beauty of forums, opinions are like rearends, everyone has one!!


----------



## larpyn (Dec 20, 2007)

huntfish said:


> I'm a 30.06 fan and have used it out to almost 500 yards on speed goats.  But since you already have a 25.06 and are adding onto the collection, I would choose a 338.



.338 is one heck of a round. i have a friend who has one. that round is a brute.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

30/06 is the one that first comes to mind and will work very well on 98% of North American game.  If you want something just a little more versitale but carries more of a punch i would go with a 300win mag.  There is a wide verity of ammo for both of these guns and easly found throughout the US and Canada.

just my .o2


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 20, 2007)

The "best" caliber is the one you can shoot well and have confidence in. The same for the "best" gun.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/compared_elk_rifles_field.htm

They all work. Pick your poison.


----------



## Pineywoods (Dec 20, 2007)

If you're thinking of buying a WSM, I would definitely go with the 300.  I think the 7MM might be on the way out, or so I've heard rumors to that effect.  
With the 300 WSM, you can shoot the Federal 165 gr Partition or the Barnes 165 gr TSX for both deer and elk.  All with about the same (or better) trajectory as an '06 with 150's.  
I'm currently playing with a .300 WSM in Remington that was a bit lax in the accuracy category until I started loading for it.  Found a load with 165 Interbonds that shoots MOA at 3150 fps though.
You can't go wrong with either the Sako or the Kimber.  For me the Sako is more of a "beanfield" rifle, the Kimber more of a "mountain rifle" profile.  Weigh may be the deciding factor for you.
Oh yeah, don't forget to put quality optics on top.  
Enjoy....


----------



## jp328 (Dec 20, 2007)

What about a 308??? Mine has knock down power and then some. I have been using it for 2 years now, Florida and Georgia deer. Not one that I have had to blood trail yet.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 20, 2007)

greenbowAL said:


> 300 mag.  Weatherby Mark V. Threadkiller!!




I have this same gun and it is becoming my favorite gun!  I bought it for elk hunting but have taken it deer hunting this year to get the feel of the gun and I got to tell you it is SWEEEEEEEET.  I already know that it will never leave the collection.  I have a Ruger 7mm that was my go to gun but the Weatherby is just smoother all the way around.  Kinda like the difference between Crown Royal and Jack Daniels, both are gonna get the job done but one of them is going to be a lot smoother than the other.


----------



## artz (Dec 20, 2007)

I grew up with a 25-06 and a .35 remington because every other kid in the mid-70's had a .30-.30 and his pop had a .30-06  
You just got an itch for another gun.... LOL...


----------



## Buzz (Dec 20, 2007)

There is no such thing as "knockdown power."     

I think the .30-06, 7mm Remington Magnum, and .300 Winchester Magnum are extremely versatile rounds.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 21, 2007)

dixiesportsman said:


> What have yall heard good or bad abouyt the WSM's





7x57 said:


> There is no such thing as "knockdown power."
> 
> I think the .30-06, 7mm Remington Magnum, and .300 Winchester Magnum are extremely versatile rounds.



 Buzz, I can't believe you left that mellon out there without smashing it. 

dixiesportsman it sounds as if you want to go with a magnum from some of your comments. If you are confident with the recoil then go for it. Both Kimber and Sako chamber the WSMs. I would pick a .30 caliber round due to the large bullet selection you will have. I think either the 300 WM or the 300 WSM would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 21, 2007)

are you gonna be selling your 25-06 and replacing it with this "all-around" gun?  If so, I'd like to look at your 25-06.  If not, go for a nice big magnum round in .30.  That way its enough of a difference to make it worth your while.


----------



## Festus (Dec 21, 2007)

I personally prefer the 30-06 because of it's versatility but more importantly no matter where you choose to hunt you can find ammo for it.


----------



## birddog1 (Dec 21, 2007)

I would go with the 300win mag if you are keeping the 25/06.If you are selling the 25/06 I would get the 30/06.You can not go wrong with either one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 21, 2007)

birddog1 said:


> I would go with the 300win mag if you are keeping the 25/06.If you are selling the 25/06 I would get the 30/06.You can not go wrong with either one.



bingo.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 21, 2007)

7x57 said:


> There is no such thing as "knockdown power."



  technically thats true...

and I'm sure some folks on here could enlighten us on ballistic coefficient and down range kinetic energy, which can vari from bullet to bullet within the same caliber...but inside of 400 meters, deer ain't gonna notice a difference between a 7mm and a 300, its either gonna knock em down or blow through em well enough dep on shot placement..IMO, the best all around caliber is the .308, for consistency, stability, and availability...and most of the afore mentioned rounds are equally viable in that their accuracy is beyond the capability of the average shooter.


----------



## cnutter (Dec 21, 2007)

Everyone has their BEST Caliber/Bullet combo.   

So here are my thoughts. 

30-06 is a great round that comes in may differnt loads from 125 grain to 220 grain in factory loads its also a true .30 caliber bullet and I feel that a .30 caliber bullet is the best choice for Elk, Moose and Bear.    

The down side to a 30-06 is its uses a long action bolt and it will be slower on your second shot if needed.  Now I have used one for years and long it and dont look at it as a real life detractor when buying a gun.   

But with that being said the new WSM calibers rock and I can cycle the bolt much faster due to the short action of the rifle.  I like the 300WSM because its a true .30 caliber bullet like the 30-06 and the 300WM It out preforms its older brother 300WM in factory loads and leaves the 30-06 is the dust when it comes to performance.   The performance differnce isnt much in some of the 300WSM loads compared to the 300WM loads but I look at it as every bit helps.   

Now with all that being said I would say if I had to pick one round/rifle combo to hunt all North American big game with it would be the 300WSM.  Though when you get into big bears you really need more power.  If I used a  Trophy Bonded Bear Claw or Barns MRX in a 180 grain load it wouldnt be a bad choice for big tough game.  I would just make sure my shot placement was right.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 21, 2007)

Love my 30_06 and my .280 is a good gun as well.


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 21, 2007)

Like so many others have said, it's hard to beat a 30-06 for versatility but I prefer the 300 Wby mag. Might be a touch too big for deer but great for out west.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Dec 21, 2007)

*I alway's fealt*

the ultra mag rifles add too much front end weight on the barrels for marginally better results.  I'd rather be able to shoot more accurately and for me - a lighter barrel of the 3006 over the magnums is the way to go.

To each his own I guess.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 21, 2007)

dixiesportsman said:


> I would like some advice. I have a 25-06 deer rifle that i use around north georgia. I am looking to buy a rifle that I can use all over North America. I am looking at either a Sako or a kimber.  I just havent decided on the caliber.  I would appreciate it if I could get some of ya'lls opionions on what I should look into.



30-06 For Sure


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 21, 2007)

I would ask myself these questions.  

What North American game animal could a 308 shooting a 180 grain TSX not punch a hole clean though on a decent broadside shot from point blank out to 350 yards or so? 

Can I shoot well enough to consistently hit targets farther away than 350 yards?

I answer these questions with probably none and no respectively.  So, a I would be fine with a .308 or .30-06.  If you are a better shot than I am, you might could take advantage of what a magnum offers.


----------



## patchestc (Dec 21, 2007)

rifles and bullets are 3rd after 
1. getting into a shooting situation, and
2. hitting where u aim.

if u don't get 1 and 2 right, 3 doesn't matter.

personally, i like a 30.06 for all the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 21, 2007)

IMO you will not find a better all around factory gun than the Kimber 8400 in 300WSM...  I agree with all you guys.  The 30-06 is a great cartridge, but when you start shooting long range, it falls well short of the 7mm's or 300's.  At 500 yards the 30-06 has 300-400 lbs less energy than a 300WSM when you shoot a 180 grain bullet.  And on an elk, thats a lot.  Your going to shoot a 180gr or 200gr bullet out of a 300 for elk (maybe a 165gr TSX) because of the extra power.  You gain about 200lbs of energy at 500 yards with a 300wsm when you use a 180gr bullet vs. a 150 grain bullet.  
The 300WSM is exactly the same as a 300WM, unless you handload.  The 300WM will outrun the 300WSM by about 100ft/min when you handload.  Federal ammo says there is 20 ft/second difference between the WSM and WM at the muzzle, and 24 ft/energy difference at 500 yards, both favoring the WSM..  Thats about as identicle as you can get.  However, the WSM has to be loaded at a higher pressure to get those velocitys, the factory's load WSM's hot, and there is room for improvment for factory loaded WM's.  Simply put, the WSM doesn't hold as much powder as the WM, so, it ain't gonna go as fast.. 

For an all around gun, again, Id go with the Kimber 8400 300WSM.  The gun was designed around the WSM cartridges, its small, lightweight, and Kimbers are notoriously great shooters (unless you get one of the few lemons).  Sako's are great rifles as well, but to me, they just don't feel as good in my hands as the Kimber.  Sakos are about $400 more as well.  In elk country, light rifles are priceless.  And to me, you simply can't beat the 8400.... Get an 8400 300WSM,  a VXIII 3.5-10X40 with a Boone and Crocket reticle, some 180grain partitions, and go practice... You will have a very accurate 500 yard elk and deer killer that is wonderful to carry up and down the rugged elk mountains..

That is the exact setup I use for my do everything rifle.  I love my Kimber 300WSM.


----------



## ozultra (Dec 21, 2007)

I would also go with the 300WSM. I have a model 70 Winchester in this caliber and it is a great all around gun. I have used it on everything from antelope to mule deer to elk and to whitetail. The only problem with my rifle is that it is a bit heavy at 9lbs. It is not bad when sitting on the deer stand, but walking up the steep mountains looking for elk it tends to get a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 21, 2007)

As far as whitetails, you simply can't beat a 30-06. You shoot em, they drop, period. Having said that, there's a huge difference in shooting ga deer and an elk in the rockies from canyon to canyon. I want the extra energy down range the mags hold. Don't get me wrong, the 30-06 is sweet(it's the only gun I hunt deer with) but if I'm headed west, a 300 ultramag is going. To be completely honest, the gun is less of an issue than the glass atop it. All mine have Luepolds on em. I know there is better glass out there but for the money, Luepold is strong. I have a 3.5-10x-50 and it's nice. That country is big and you need something that il put em down if they're out there a ways.


----------



## d-a (Dec 21, 2007)

First question should be do you reload?

 If you do then you have endless possibilities that you wouldn't have if you had to buy loaded ammo. 

Second one. just how much do you normally shoot a year?

Third one. how far do you normally shoot?

 As far as factory loaded cartridges go the 30-06 would do what you want the cheapest for out to 500 yards or so. Sure it doesnt have as much KE at 500 as some of the magnums but it will still make a clean kill. Then the next expensive would be the wsm's and 300,7mm magnums followed up by the most expensive to shoot.... the weatherby's. 



d-a


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 21, 2007)

although it will do the job as described, I am not an 06 fan...but since you want bigger and asked about the wsm...try the 7mmwsm. its a beast without massive recoil and will kill any and everything...almost any on the planet.

I shoot federal 150 grain powershocks and its serious.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 21, 2007)

K80shooter said:


> My expericnce is where my statement comes from.  If I shoot a deer in the gut at 200 yards the same thing will happen with both the 06 and the 6 mm. If you shoot a deer in the lungs with either the 6mm or the 06 the deer will run approx. the same distance.  If I shoot a deer high in the shoulder with the 6mm or the 06 the deer will drop in its tracks.  Note in my comparison I am talking about deer and not elk.  Yes the 6mm is to small for elk and other large game.




If I hit em anywhere in the body with my .300 SAUM they ain't going to move.  Well I did have one shot from the brisket through the body and out it's rearend kick twice this year.....   After growing up shooting a .243,  there is a world of difference in a 6mm and a .300.     The .300's will put anything in North America on it's rearend in a hurry.  If you want a gun for all around kill anything that breathes in north america buy a .300.


----------



## dixiesportsman (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess I may go with a 300.  I guess i want larger than a 30-06, and a 300. has the best variety cartridges in a larger gun.  I like the 7mm wsm but have heard that they are going to be harder to get a hold of some ammo in the future. Still not sure about a WSM or just a regular magnum.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 21, 2007)

Dixie....  Don't make your decision on a WSM vs. Regular mag based on the caliber.  They are really essentually the same.  Your decision should be based on the gun.  Go handle a long action Kimber 8400 and a short action Kimber 8400.. The guns are very different.  WSM's can be built into small, light, well handling rifles. Thats the benefit of the WSM cartridge.  (with the exception of the 270WSM which outruns the standard 270 by about 150fps).  Pick out the gun you like, and then pick out the caliber..


----------



## dixiesportsman (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh i know but i have heard and read in some gun magazines some of those gun experts are saying that the WSM's will fade away and it will be hard to find bullets for them and I just didnt want to buy one and that happen. But it dont make sense to me cause they are really popular right now and are being bought by alot of people.  I have held the sako hunter and the kimber 8400 ad montana and like them all. I kinda have it narrowed down pretty well and now I am just trying to make the best decison in which caliber to get.  I guess I am making harder on myself but you know when you go buy a 1200-to 1500 rifle and put a leupold vari x III on it thats gonna cost 400-to 700 dollars you want to feel like you have made the right decison


----------



## K80 (Dec 21, 2007)

bowbuck said:


> If I hit em anywhere in the body with my .300 SAUM they ain't going to move.  Well I did have one shot from the brisket through the body and out it's rearend kick twice this year.....   After growing up shooting a .243,  there is a world of difference in a 6mm and a .300.     The .300's will put anything in North America on it's rearend in a hurry.  If you want a gun for all around kill anything that breathes in north america buy a .300.



In my first post I stated that you are only spliting hairs unless you are comparing a 6mm to a 300.  One of the biggest reasons I like the 06 over 300 is the recoil and the bad shooting habbits that come from a lot of recoil.

Although, I do find it hard to believe that if you shoot a deer in the gut that it will be DRT.

dixiesportsman, I agree that you should be 100% satisfied with a gun that you invest 2/k in.  I also agree with others that if you are going to keep the 25.06 you should get the 7mm or 300.  I'm sure that what ever you get will serve you well.


----------



## potsticker (Dec 22, 2007)

Just be done with it, buy a nice remington in .308, fine scope federal premium 165 gr. Buy 10 boxes of ammo and shoot a lot, sight in dead on at 200 yds, or 3" high at 100. Go kill a griz.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 22, 2007)

The REAL question is not what's an all round caliber, but are YOU an all round shooter? 

If you can't do it, how big around the bullet is don't matter.


----------



## Browning88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a .308, .270, and a 30'06.  I prefer my 06 but in the brush my .308 is great and boy does it shoot flat!  I love all three and would recomend either three calibers to anyone.  IMO


----------



## Jack Flynn (Dec 23, 2007)

Pineywoods said:


> If you're thinking of buying a WSM, I would definitely go with the 300.  I think the 7MM might be on the way out, or so I've heard rumors to that effect.
> With the 300 WSM, you can shoot the Federal 165 gr Partition or the Barnes 165 gr TSX for both deer and elk.  All with about the same (or better) trajectory as an '06 with 150's.
> I'm currently playing with a .300 WSM in Remington that was a bit lax in the accuracy category until I started loading for it.  Found a load with 165 Interbonds that shoots MOA at 3150 fps though.
> You can't go wrong with either the Sako or the Kimber.  For me the Sako is more of a "beanfield" rifle, the Kimber more of a "mountain rifle" profile.  Weigh may be the deciding factor for you.
> ...



The 7 mm mag is the number 1 selling magnum cartridge from Federal, Remington, and Winchester by far. You can add all the wwwsssmmsswwmmw's up and they would not touch the amount of 7mm mag ammo sold each year.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 23, 2007)

What gun has killed the most deer of all time???  Yea a 30-30. I hunt with a Browning 30-06 with a Nikon 4x12 and a Boss. But the 30-30 is the alltime greatest gun ever...........................


----------



## 257 roberts (Dec 23, 2007)

Buy a Sako 75 7mm Rem. Mag, load it with a stout 160gr bullet and go kill deer.


----------



## busta cap (Dec 24, 2007)

before all these super pooper rounds we're developed the 30/06 held all long range accuracy marks. then another little round was developed the 308, its the standard round at any long range shoot. i don't own either one of them, there so good there boring. a man who spends the time to work up some handloads for either of these two will be very pleased. a handloaded 06 is a beast and will shoot as far as you can aim it. if you want to have some fun at deer camp take a pie plate out to 300 yds and give each person three rounds. you will find out real quick who's walkin it and who's talkin it and its the mag shooters that are the first to holler, and i have hunted with mags and own one now.


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 24, 2007)

kimber montana .325 wsm with vxIII boone and crockett reticle. awesome rifle


----------



## straitshooter (Dec 24, 2007)

7mag is plenty for any game in north america, i have shot moose, buddies take elk and caribou, alaskan brown bear..... it will do it all and at reach out and touch you ranges!


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 24, 2007)

30/06 for me.. I have took 5-deer this year with my reloads. 150gr Hornady SST works fine. I have a Rem700ADL for longer distance and a Rem742auto as a brush gun. The 30/06 is hard to beat.


----------



## brofoster (Dec 24, 2007)

I have owned an 30/.06 for a while but I rarely shoot it.  I am in love with my .270 Weatherby.  It is very flat shooting and rings their bell with ease.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought all the calibers were round????


----------



## randyb (Dec 24, 2007)

Any of the 30-06 and up would work.  If it was me I would look at a 'bigger difference' between what the 25-06 will do and something else.  One of the .30 mags or even up to the .338 or .375 would be an option.

For me I currently own in rifles for hunting large game:

30-30.  Got a great deal and it works great int he brush.
30-06.  As everyone stated earlier.  It will do it all.

On my to get list:

.270 WSM.  A great long range round
.375 Ruger.  My Its big and needs a big round gun.

A point to think about.  The buddy I hunt with and myself are starting to carry the same caliber guns, that way if ammo gets lost/misplaced, we have backup ammo for each other.  Reloading is cheaper as well since we buy in bulk and reload together.


----------



## Andrew256 (Dec 28, 2007)

There is nothing you can't do with a .308.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 28, 2007)

Andrew.. Your right, BUT......
The 308 is light at 400 yards for an elk.. Can it be done?  Probably, but, ethically, the 308 is a 300 yard elk gun, and thats it.  Plus, at 400 yards the 308 isn't even going 2000ft/sec.  In other words, the 308 isn't a bad elk gun.  But, you better know its limitations.... Its not gonna drop an elk on the spot at 400 or 500 yards like a 7mm or 300..  And 400 or 500 yards is not uncommon at all..  So, IMO, its not the best all around caliber in N. America.  Any of the fast 7's or 300's is about as good as your gonna get for an all around gun..


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a 300 WSM for your senario.


----------



## bradg100869 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll take my Browning A-bolt 270 win. anywhere in North America. Shot placement is the key to any caliber.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 30, 2007)

DS
There is not such thing as ONE all around caliber.  Too many variables and too many opinions  If you hunt
where shots are always 100 or less, any carbine will do fine, even the 44 mag carbines will handle anything under that distance up to some pretty heavy critters.  If you hunt where shots or narmally longer, there ain't but about 150
calibers that would work fine  My two perfect guns are
1--When I'm hunting the thick stuff and I know shots are
going to be under 100 yards, usually 30 or less, I always
carry the Marlin Guide Gun in 444 Marlin.  It will handle any critter the good lord has put in the U.S. 2--When I hunt the more open stuff, I use a Win mod 70 Coyote in 270 WSM
that hammers em at looong ranges with ease.  And my
latest and greatest will be (in the making now) a .257
WBY Mag, slightly heaveir barrel fit into a McMillan fiberglass stock with Kahles glass on top.  This gun want ever come out of the cabinet unless I know the shots will be long (fields, power lines, etc)


----------



## Rem 742 (Dec 31, 2007)

30-06!!!!!


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 31, 2007)

I wouldn't tote anything less than 8mm and magnumized if there's brown bears about. If no big bears, 7mm WSM or something like it.


----------



## walters (Dec 31, 2007)

*shot placement*



bradg100869 said:


> I'll take my Browning A-bolt 270 win. anywhere in North America. Shot placement is the key to any caliber.



i can shoot them in the rear with my 300 and drop them.
done it before
people call them shoulder busters and bad habbit formers
my 10 year old has shot mine several times, now if you buy a el cheapo that weighs about 2 pds im sure it will knock the hound of you. my experience with the 30-06 is crappy, 
i have 2 in my gun cabinet that have not been shot in years
i would not take them hunting for it. 
i would recommend the 7 mag or 300 wm 300 wsm
my 2 cents


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Kinda in the same boat as you with "new" rifle selection (brand),
and caliber....
Leaning toward another Sako (have T-3 now in 7mag), as I really
like the quality and accuracy reputation....Kimber is another brand
I am looking at, as well as a "tuned up" Rem 700.....

Keep us posted !!!


----------



## MSD (Dec 31, 2007)

birddog1 said:


> I would go with the 300win mag if you are keeping the 25/06.If you are selling the 25/06 I would get the 30/06.You can not go wrong with either one.



what about the 270 ilove it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 31, 2007)

*best caliber*

There probably have been more articles written about this than any other hunting shooting subject. There are just as many opinions. I have shot most of my deer in Georgia with a 30-06.  I have used a 7mag out west, but could have just as easily shot them with the 30-06. I like either one for deer hunting. I like to carry a 30-30 when stompin through thick stuff. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 31, 2007)

With modern powders and bullets magnum loadings are not really necessary in North America.  Their biggest advantage is in carrying heavier bullets at higher velocities.  That can make a difference at longer distance (400+).  But hunting should be about getting as close as possible IMO.  Even long distance antelopes can be handled with a .270 Winchester, and getting inside 200y on elk is the norm even in open country.

Best bet is to find a rifle/caliber combination that you are able to shoot "lights out" with comfortably from various field positions.  That will be a deadly combination!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 31, 2007)

WTM.. I agree with you 100% about a gun you can shoot "lights out".  It doesn't really matter what caliber it is if you shoot it in the hing quarters..  I will say one thing, where I sometimes elk hunt in Eastern WA there is some very open elk country.  While you are right that 75% of the time you can get to within 200 yards, there is the occasion when you can't, and thats when the fast 7mm's and 300's start to shine.  I watched a monster whitetail in WA walk along a ridge 3 years ago about 500 yards away from me, all I could do was watch because I knew there was no way I could kill it cleanly.  Heck, I even put my cross hairs on it but just couldn't squeze the trigger.  Since then Ive upgraded to a Leupy VXIII Boone and Crocket on my 300WSM and started practicing..  I can't wait till I see that deer 500 yards away again...  Confidence in a gun and the ability to shoot it well are so much more important than the caliber.. Its amazing how often we all forget that...


----------



## RATTLER (Dec 31, 2007)

a 416 rigby


----------



## "The Plumber" (Dec 31, 2007)

*best cal*

If i had to pick just two it would be a 7 MAG or a 300. on the other hand you can be like me and work towards having at least one of every caliber out ther. then just switch between them all.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd probably opt for the 30-06, not a flat as a 7mag or most 300mags but less recoil, less ammo costs, ammo is more readily available at local places, greatly varied bullet weights and IF you start to handload an 06 really can take on a new attitude. Nothing wrong with any of the other choices either. If I was going to go for a mag though I'd likely go for the larger gains of a Wthby mag over mos tof the others, even considering ammo costs it only gets exspensive when you keep missing.LOL. 
Nathan


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you Looked into the 22 Short.


----------



## RATTLER (Jan 1, 2008)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Have you Looked into the 22 Short.


OR EVEN A LITTLE RAT SHOT IN A 22 SHORT


----------



## hoyt85 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in love with the 300 Win Mag round.  My gunsmith recomended this round since I was in the same situation.  The recoil is not bad at all in my Ruger M77 MKII.  My buddy is shooting a 30-06 out of a Browning BAR and the recoil in greater than my 300 mag.  I'm shooting Hornady 180gr SP.  At 100 yards they're almost on top of each other and making a 300-400 yard shot is a breeze due to the flat trajectory and Leupold glass.  And it is not terribly harsh on the wallet.  I pay $36 a box after tax from my gunsmith for the Hornady's, definitely could be a lot worse.

My .02 look into a Ruger M77 MKII or a Howa Lightning chambered in a .300 Win Mag.  You will definitely not be disappointed.  I took a doe this season from 250 yards out and she dropped where she stood.  Just can't say enough good things about the round.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 5, 2008)

The WSM's are dead men walking. I dont think many will be around in 10 years.  Keep the 06 and get you a 375. That way you are covered for everything from alaska brown bear to cape buffalo.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 6, 2008)

The WSM's are not dead men walking.  Unless people stop liking small compact guns with magnum power.  They are here to stay (at least the 300 and 270 are for sure, and Ive noticed the 325 is really starting to catching on out west)..


----------



## droptine20 (Jan 7, 2008)

Im in love with my mossberg 4x4 270!!
its a great all around gun and is plenty for elk out to 400 yards..
thats my kinda gun..
but..
a 7mm really does the trick pretty much on anything anywhere you hunt!!


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 10, 2008)

I would have to say the best all around caliber would be the 300 win mag due to the bullet selection and performance


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 10, 2008)

If I were considering large game such as elk and large bear, I'd rather be overguned than underguned. I like the traditional long action 300 win. mag. You can load with 130 grain for antelope and 220 for elk or bear. Quite versatile in my opinion. better ballistics than the 300 H&H magnum. ( just an opinion, like everyone elses ). I've used a 308 for deer and bear in GA. for 30 years, no complaints. There again, you can load from 125 up to 220 gr. bullets. but the ballistics leave a little to be desired for long range big game, such as Elk or the big bears.

Almost forgot, whatever you choose, be sure you're comfortable shooting it. you can have a cannon, but if you can't shoot it good, it's no good to you.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Best caliber*

I am partial to the 7 Mag. Mine kicks less than my 30-06.
But honestly it is the gun you feel most confident with and can make the most accurate shot to the vitals with.
When in thick stuff i like my 30-30. Heck, I like em all from time to time. Find what you like and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## dixiesportsman (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry haven't checked in, I've done some research and im am leaning toward either a sako 85 or a kimber montana or classic in either a 7mm mag, or 300. mag, but mostly in a 300 wsm. Occording to the sporting goods stores i've been to they are selling the WSM's 2 to 1. I like the short action and whatever i get will have a leupold vari x 3 on it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 10, 2008)

I think you mean Leupold VXIII, the VarixIII is an older scope that was replaced by the VXIII.  There is a difference in glass between the 2..  
There is  a big difference in the Kimbers when you go from the WSM to the regular mag.  They are 2 totally different guns.  The short mag version is a sweet light and compact gun, the long action version doesn't really do much for me.  If your going to go Kimber, get one in short mag.


----------



## TAG (Jan 15, 2008)

*300 wsm*

You can hunt anything from deer to Elk with the 300 WSM


----------



## fishhead (Jan 16, 2008)

17 HMR


----------



## Stumper (Jan 16, 2008)

30-06, for all north-america big game, with game within 250 yards, my opinion.


----------



## twd4 (Jan 16, 2008)

diamondback said:


> Whats wrong with the 2506?It will kill anything in north americaand is a flat shooter too.




So will a .22LR if you shoot something in the brain.  Its more about killing an animal ethically. i like flat shooting calibers that takes some of the guesswork out of long range shots. I dont see how there can possibly be a best all around caliber...because people are different and so are the game they hunt. My grandfather hunted up to a few years before his passing and what is right for me would have been mighty hard on his old shoulder. I see alot of older guys clinging to there 30-06, 270s, etc etc but ballistics just dont lie. The newer hotter calibers shoot a more flat trajectory. And with most calibers you can shoot lighter, or heavier bullets then "ideal" but that doesnt make it best all around cartridge in my eyes because at those light and heavy extremes there will always be another round that outperforms. I am sure my views are not the same as most, especially the older crowd. I like having a few guns/calibers to shoot and have never had a need for 1 all around round.


----------



## twd4 (Jan 16, 2008)

I started hunting with a 25-06 and a 243, then moved to a 7mm08, then a 7mag, and now use a 300wsm for most medium to large North America game. All of these guns reliably killed deer. One thing i will add is with the smaller rounds especially the 25-06 or 243 ...you cant ALWAYS rely on a perfect shot placement. Stuff happens as they say. I have miss hit a few deer (embarrassing but nobody out there can claim any different if they have hunted for a long period of time) and those misshits caused the deer to run. Sometimes run into some nasty swamp or thick woods. This is somewhat unethical in my eyes because the animal was in great pain and terrified im sure. I have even seen hunters miss hit animals and could not find them until the buzzards started circling. 

I can honestly say i have never once had a whitetail take a single step after shooting them with a 7mag/300wsm. And i have never lost a considerable amount of meat from the bullet being too destructive. My 2 cents..


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 16, 2008)

'o6


----------



## deadend (Jan 16, 2008)

.338 in any magnum flavor is IMO the best "all around" caliber for ALL N. American game outside of varmints.  There is no such thing as too much gun.  25-06  and .308 and such are great for deer and antelope but are greatly lacking when the game gets bigger and further out.  Bullet weights from 180-300grs.  Better sd at 250grs than a .375 H&H 300.  If every shot was on the money then a .22 would work but on marginal shots the larger projectile really shows its colors.  If you haven't made a marginal shot at some point then you are either telling a fib or haven't hunted much.  Meat damage on smaller game not a problem in my experience.  Perceived recoil on the .338 is far less than many rifles I have shot and own.  Has become my favorite since getting one.


----------



## dgr416 (Jan 30, 2008)

The 338 win mag is the best caliber for all North American game.Its the smallest round I hunt In Alaska with because of grizzleys.I have shot 95 whitetails with it from 3 yards to 425 yards.I have also used it on hogs and bears.Its flat shooting and very accurate.I have shot 3/4" groups at 200 yards with my stainless Ruger model 77.The difference between the killing power between the 338 win mag and the 300 win mag or wsm is greater than you think.A 8 pound 338 kicks like heavy dove loads.I statred hunting with 243s and 30-06 after I switched to the 338 I never turned back.It distroys way less meat than a 30-06,270 or 300 win mag also.I have bagged alot of running deer with it that I would not have shot with a 30-06.Its made for elk.Its good to about 400 yards for elk .With the 250 gr nosler partition you are loaded for moose,bear or elk .you wont regret a 338 as your choice for all North American game.Get a Ruger stainless that are a very good for the money gun.Put a Nikon Monarch or Lepold scope on it less scopes wont last on it.


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 30, 2008)

I love my 338. Recoil is only noticeable when sighting in on the bench.It anchors EVERYTHING that I have hit with it.


----------



## dgr416 (Feb 5, 2008)

*all around Rifle*

I let one of my good friends borrow my 338 win mag in a model 70 stainless.It too 6 years to get it back from him he loved that gun so much.He shot 5 moose and a grizzley with it.He had use his old 30-06 for 25 years and had shot alot of moose with it.He never killed one in its tracks with the 30-06.All 5 moose he shot with the 338 win mag died with 5 feet or in their tracks.He had to shhot alot of the 30-06 shot moose more than once and lost a few.You dont want a moose in the water its a nightmare to clean.Thats where they all head when shot.Out west you will have alot longer shots at game than you usually will deer hunting.I prepared myself by hunting powerlines and clear cuts so I could make long shots.Range finders really help alot also along with alot of practice.I shoot my 338 win mag and 416 Rem mag from a standing bench.I shoot off of a 60 pound bull bag off of a milk crate on top of the bench.I also use at least one or two past pads when I shoot them.I usually shoot two or three of my 338s and let them cool off.Its alot less kick to me than a 7 mm stw was.I can shoot the 338s I have almost all day.I quit on the 7mm stw after 4 shots.The bullets for the 338 are tough so on smaller gane such as deer and pronghorn you would want to use bullets like the 200 gr hornady or 200 gr speer.It has way less blood shot of the meat.You can eat right up to the bullet hole just like Elmer keith said.Elk are pretty tough and can run very far when wounded also.You want to kill them on the spot so you dont loose your trophy and meat.I trust the 338 win mag with my life in Alaska.Its the smallest gun I will carry there.


----------



## jp328 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have yet to hear anything about a scope? You can buy a $2000.00 rifle and put a $100.00 scope on it, what do you have? A $100.00 rifle. If you are going to attempt to take a 200, 300 or 400yrd shot, you have to get good optics. Good optics make a good gun great.


----------



## dgr416 (Feb 5, 2008)

*all around rifle*

I like a 3x9 Nikon Monarch at least.I also used the 3.5x10x50 mm which is really awesome.I have not had a failure with nikon yet.I dont like the cfheaper Nikon they wont hold up nearly as good as monarch do.I have shot a 3x9 nikon monark on my 416 rem mag for 1600 shots thats pretty tough.I also use burris signature zee rings on weaver bases unless I use my Ruger rifles which have the toughest mounting system of all.


----------



## Killer41 (Feb 7, 2008)

A 30-06 Will Be Just Fine For Anything In N. America


----------



## jai bo (Feb 7, 2008)

dixiesportsman said:


> I guess what I am looking for is something fast and has some knockdown power and will hold up at longe range.



That's the definition of the 7-08....I'll say of all the deer I've killed w/ my Steyr 95%-98% drop in their tracks...It's a fast and flat round, and has the umph to expand chest cavities and lay em down....The firearm is only half the equation, the shooter is the other half!!!


----------



## jneil (Feb 7, 2008)

A good hunter with a 308 could take any big game in North America.


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a .260.  I truly believe that this is the best.  It was modeled after a 308 which is also a fine caliber rifle.  Every animal I have shot with my .260 has fallen within 50 yards.  Alot of this is attributed to shot placement and the grain bullet you use.  I use a 140 grain bullet. I also only make shots out to 200 yards. 75% within 150 yards.


----------



## deadend (Feb 9, 2008)

I am not understanding the replies here.  The orig. poster was asking about a more versatile rifle than his .25/06 for ALL N. American game and you guys are suggesting .260's and .308's!?  

Sure, I can kill moose and browns with those with a perfect rest at 10 yards with 5 minutes to concentrate on the shot but that isn't the scenario presented 99.9% of the time.  Can I kill that stuff with a .30/06?  Sure.  Do I feel confident with that caliber against a bear in heavy cover or a wounded moose with an attitude?  No.  

Is it somehow "cooler" or de rigeur to kill an animal with light guns and bullets?  Is it akin to downsizing fishing tackle for a "sporting" disadvantage?  No.  The #1 goal of shooting an animal is to KILL IT DEAD.  Why is there the fear of using enough gun for the job?  If you can't initially shoot a gun well due to recoil or other factors then the solution is to practice not downsize.  Given enough shots at game any shooter is bound to make a marginal shot due to many factors, some uncontrollable.  I'd rather make a marginal shot with a larger caliber than not because it lessens the margin considerably.


----------



## OkieHunter (Feb 13, 2008)

30-06 been here forever and will remain long after other calibers have came and gone


----------



## Ripster55 (Feb 13, 2008)

300 Mag


----------



## broncobob (Feb 26, 2008)

The 102 year old .30/06 is the standard for me. You can buy your shells at any Wal-Mart, K-Mart or most all Mom and Pop country stores. If you want you can hunt for squirrels to moose with it you can get bullets from 50 grain to 220 grain from solid to frangible. Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 26, 2008)

In my opinion for what it is worth the 300 winchester magnum is the all around caliber. I have killed deer up close and at longer distance it does the same thing to all of them it flattens them. then everyone says you lose to much meat with the big guns I have shot lots of different guns and it doesnt do any more damage than a the trusty ol "06"


----------



## jneil (Feb 26, 2008)

deadend said:


> I am not understanding the replies here.  The orig. poster was asking about a more versatile rifle than his .25/06 for ALL N. American game and you guys are suggesting .260's and .308's!?



I'm guilt of that one. How about a 35 Whelen?


----------



## win270wsm (Feb 26, 2008)

I have both the .270WSM and .300WSM,there is nothing on this continent that I couldn't harvest with either!
The ballistics on both these calibers speak for themselves.
I am sure you have heard something about the "WSM's" being barrel burners,this is false information.
I would highly recommend one or the other(or possibly both)


----------



## dixiesportsman (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks guys, i not looking for something to just do the job, i am looking for a large caliber rifle that will take any game in north america, i know a '06 will work but i want to be able to drop an elk with confidence at a long range.  I am still looking at the WSM's and the 300 and 7mm mags.  I am kinda leaning toward the 300 win mag, because such a variety of ammo, and i dont want to be out west and if i need ammo to go into a store and buy it without worring if they have it in stock.


----------



## armowarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

8mm mauser its what i use, its got good power. I also got a 7.62x54 rifle they will both do the job


----------



## mikey (Feb 28, 2008)

the tried and true 30.06 works all over the world.


----------



## Firethorn (Feb 29, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> technically thats true...
> 
> and I'm sure some folks on here could enlighten us on ballistic coefficient and down range kinetic energy, which can vari from bullet to bullet within the same caliber...but inside of 400 meters, deer ain't gonna notice a difference between a 7mm and a 300, its either gonna knock em down or blow through em well enough dep on shot placement..IMO, the best all around caliber is the .308, for consistency, stability, and availability...and most of the afore mentioned rounds are equally viable in that their accuracy is beyond the capability of the average shooter.



I wondered how much I'd have to read before I got to this response I couldn't agree with you more. I've got a 30.06, but haven't had it out of the cabinet since I bought a Model 7 .308... It does an effective job.


----------



## dawgs2309 (Mar 3, 2008)

300 wsm is where it is at.


----------



## dgr416 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Best all Around Rifle caliber*

I did a pole on accuratereloading for this very thing and they also said the 338 win mag was the best gun for all North American Game.An elk is a tough critter to anchor and they can run a long ways.The 338 win mag is probally good to 400 yards on elk and 300 yards on moose.I would trust it on grizzleys around 200 yards.Bears are the big factor because if your going to places that have them your likely to have to deal with them.I know about this from living in Alaska.The 338 with good 200 gt bullets is as flat shooting as the 7 mm rem mag but hits way harder.You can find Ruger model 77s in 338 win mag fairly cheap .It easy to reload and wont knock your socks off in a Ruger 77 with its medium heavy barrel.Every 338 win mag I haver shot has been totally accurate.The ruger stainless 77 rifles are very accurate and tough as nails.


----------



## huntfish (Mar 3, 2008)

dixiesportsman said:


> sorry haven't checked in, I've done some research and im am leaning toward either a sako 85 or a kimber montana or classic in either a 7mm mag, or 300. mag, but mostly in a 300 wsm. Occording to the sporting goods stores i've been to they are selling the WSM's 2 to 1. I like the short action and whatever i get will have a leupold vari x 3 on it.


With the WSM, you havea couple of issues.   One a shorter action (no problem there), two a lighter gun (that's the reason for WSM), three a higher compression bullet, equals number 4, more recoil.......

Yes I know folks think they can cycle in a second round quicker, but lets think about this issue.   (1) you are already thinking about the second round.  (2)   Recoil impact may actually slow down the your shell cycling time.   (3)   Why not concentrate on making your FIRST shot count?


----------



## huntfish (Mar 3, 2008)

dgr416 said:


> I did a pole on accuratereloading for this very thing and they also said the 338 win mag was the best gun for all North American Game.An elk is a tough critter to anchor and they can run a long ways.The 338 win mag is probally good to 400 yards on elk and 300 yards on moose.I would trust it on grizzleys around 200 yards.Bears are the big factor because if your going to places that have them your likely to have to deal with them.I know about this from living in Alaska.The 338 with good 200 gt bullets is as flat shooting as the 7 mm rem mag but hits way harder.You can find Ruger model 77s in 338 win mag fairly cheap .It easy to reload and wont knock your socks off in a Ruger 77 with its medium heavy barrel.Every 338 win mag I haver shot has been totally accurate.The ruger stainless 77 rifles are very accurate and tough as nails.



I fully agree.   For a single, ALL North Amercian gun, it would be the .338.


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 3, 2008)

deadend said:


> If you can't initially shoot a gun well due to recoil or other factors then the solution is to practice not downsize.  Given enough shots at game any shooter is bound to make a marginal shot due to many factors, some uncontrollable.  I'd rather make a marginal shot with a larger caliber than not because it lessens the margin considerably.



Flawed logic.  Accurately placed shots kill.  And to make accurate shots, a shooter will never perform up to his/her potential with a rifle/caliber combination they are not comfortable with.

Can a shooter learn to handle larger calibers?  Sure, with the right instruction.  But there is no tradeoff for accurate shot placement, at least from shoulder fired man portable rifles.


----------



## deadend (Mar 3, 2008)

There is no flaw in the logic.  Karamojo Bell used a 7x57 to waylay countless elephant and many more are killed by poachers with 7.62x39.  Are these intrinsicly better in your opinion because a shooter might be able shoot them more accurately or would a .416 be a better choice in every given situation instead.  The answer is still practice which most folks will not do.


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 3, 2008)

deadend said:


> Are these intrinsicly better in your opinion because a shooter might be able shoot them more accurately or would a .416 be a better choice in every given situation instead.




Yes, for in hunting situations, accuracy is to be chosen over additional uncontrollable power.  Accurate shots kill.  Misses do nothing, and bad shots wound.  
A rifle that a shooter can handle and place shots on target consistantly, using a bullet designed for the necessary penetration is the answer. 

Practice is a key component of success no matter what caliber is chosen. But no larger caliber will make up for poor shooting skills and poor shot placement.  Most folks have a threshold, and will never be accurate with a rifle that is more than they can handle.

A survival/defense rifle for bears needs every advantage in penetration.  Shots may not be textbook perfect, so every advantage in power and penetration is ideal.

For pure hunting applications the hunter can and should always be selective of shot presentation.  Couple that with a rifle in a caliber the shooter can handle and it is a winning combination.


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well if you want you could alway drag out the Mathews and kill anything you wanted to IN SILENT!!!



deadend said:


> I am not understanding the replies here.  The orig. poster was asking about a more versatile rifle than his .25/06 for ALL N. American game and you guys are suggesting .260's and .308's!?
> 
> Sure, I can kill moose and browns with those with a perfect rest at 10 yards with 5 minutes to concentrate on the shot but that isn't the scenario presented 99.9% of the time.  Can I kill that stuff with a .30/06?  Sure.  Do I feel confident with that caliber against a bear in heavy cover or a wounded moose with an attitude?  No.
> 
> Is it somehow "cooler" or de rigeur to kill an animal with light guns and bullets?  Is it akin to downsizing fishing tackle for a "sporting" disadvantage?  No.  The #1 goal of shooting an animal is to KILL IT DEAD.  Why is there the fear of using enough gun for the job?  If you can't initially shoot a gun well due to recoil or other factors then the solution is to practice not downsize.  Given enough shots at game any shooter is bound to make a marginal shot due to many factors, some uncontrollable.  I'd rather make a marginal shot with a larger caliber than not because it lessens the margin considerably.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 3, 2008)

deadend said:


> I am not understanding the replies here.  The orig. poster was asking about a more versatile rifle than his .25/06 for ALL N. American game and you guys are suggesting .260's and .308's!?
> 
> Sure, I can kill moose and browns with those with a perfect rest at 10 yards with 5 minutes to concentrate on the shot but that isn't the scenario presented 99.9% of the time.  Can I kill that stuff with a .30/06?  Sure.  Do I feel confident with that caliber against a bear in heavy cover or a wounded moose with an attitude?  No.
> 
> Is it somehow "cooler" or de rigeur to kill an animal with light guns and bullets?  Is it akin to downsizing fishing tackle for a "sporting" disadvantage?  No.  The #1 goal of shooting an animal is to KILL IT DEAD.  Why is there the fear of using enough gun for the job?  If you can't initially shoot a gun well due to recoil or other factors then the solution is to practice not downsize.  Given enough shots at game any shooter is bound to make a marginal shot due to many factors, some uncontrollable.  I'd rather make a marginal shot with a larger caliber than not because it lessens the margin considerably.




You stated that your #1 goal was to "KILL IT DEAD" and then you make the statement that you would rather make a marginal shot with a larger caliber. Wouldn't a well placed shot be better than a marginal shot with any caliber? I was always taught if the shot was marginal don't take it.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 3, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You stated that your #1 goal was to "KILL IT DEAD" and then you make the statement that you would rather make a marginal shot with a larger caliber. Wouldn't a well placed shot be better than a marginal shot with any caliber? I was always taught if the shot was marginal don't take it.



I don't usually find myself defending the fans of big guns, but in this instance, you took his comment out of context.  He said that even in the hands of the most experienced shooter, marginal shots (I interpret that to mean "less than perfectly placed shots") happen.  He was referring to the "what if" factor.  What if you hit an unseen limb and your bullet deflects into a non-vital area?  What if the animal moves just as you squeeze the trigger, and you don't hit exactly where you were aiming?  What if you suddenly have a sudden muscle spasm that causes you to move the rifle 4 inches just as you squeeze the trigger?  I'm being overly facetious here, but that's what I think he was referring to when he said that he'd rather make a marginal shot with a larger caliber.  He was saying that he'd rather have a larger caliber just in case the unexpected happens.  I understand that, but I don't like wasted meat.  That is why I use .30-06's and .270's.  Even so, I still pick my shots to save meat.  Most of my shots are in the neck or head, unless it's a nice buck and moving.   Then, I'm more likely to take the shoulder shot to make sure I don't miss.


----------



## deadend (Mar 4, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I don't usually find myself defending the fans of big guns, but in this instance, you took his comment out of context.  He said that even in the hands of the most experienced shooter, marginal shots (I interpret that to mean "less than perfectly placed shots") happen.  He was referring to the "what if" factor.  What if you hit an unseen limb and your bullet deflects into a non-vital area?  What if the animal moves just as you squeeze the trigger, and you don't hit exactly where you were aiming?  What if you suddenly have a sudden muscle spasm that causes you to move the rifle 4 inches just as you squeeze the trigger?  I'm being overly facetious here, but that's what I think he was referring to when he said that he'd rather make a marginal shot with a larger caliber.  He was saying that he'd rather have a larger caliber just in case the unexpected happens.  I understand that, but I don't like wasted meat.  That is why I use .30-06's and .270's.  Even so, I still pick my shots to save meat.  Most of my shots are in the neck or head, unless it's a nice buck and moving.   Then, I'm more likely to take the shoulder shot to make sure I don't miss.



Thank you D.E.D.!  I see you actually read my post unlike the others.  That is exactly what I was saying.  I don't condone taking a marginal shot but if you've been hunting long enough you will make a bad shot, period.  (however, some on this board will deny they ever have)  I have had it happen a time or two and have no doubt that the larger caliber made a difference.  It happened this past season due to a stand wobble at the instant I pulled the trigger.  It was a marginal shot and accidental but it put the animal down fast and with no tracking job in thick cover.  On the other point you brought up, I agree that I don't want wasted meat.  I have noticed less meat damage with the .338 compared to animals I've shot with my .270 and '06.  Some of this is due to bullet construction no doubt.  However, YMMV.

I have a friend with a 6x6 elk on the wall that was taken with a .22-250 at 180 yards, taken while he was coyote hunting and in possession of an elk tag.  Given the logic posted previously, one would believe that it is a perfect elk caliber because he can personally shoot it well all of the time.  That ain't what I would carry though under any circumstances.


----------



## huntfish (Mar 4, 2008)

The original question was what best all around caliber is best for NA animals.   I'll stand on .338.

Yes accuracy and hunt capability to place the shot is the most important issue regardless of caliber.   I've taken elk, mule deer, caribou, pronghorn and deer with a .243.  Why?, well it was the only gun I owned at the time.   I practiced and was well in tune with it.

Dad took a Red Stag and Elk in New Zealand last March with a .243.   He was confident with it and both animals were one shot kills at 200 yards.

Would I feel confortable taking a bear or moose with a .243?   No, I'd rather have the .338.

Accuracy 90%, caliber 10%.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 4, 2008)

Huntfish... Explain the compressed bullet part of a WSM equalling more recoil?  That makes absolutly zero sense to me.  A WSM shoots the exact same bullet as its long action brother.  Sometimes it shoots it faster, sometimes slower than the long action version.  Have you ever shot a Kimber or Sako??  Trust me, my Kimber 300WSM kicks less then most 300WM's with factory ammo.  And its about 1-2 lbs lighter.   A 270WSM may kick a little more then a standard 270, but thats because its sending the same bullet about 150fps faster than a standard 270....


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 4, 2008)

Caliber selection is all about knowing your limitations and abilities.
The next reasonable step from the .25-06 is the .338WM.  The .338WM will do a rifleman no good if he can not shoot it well, or if he will not devote the time to become proficient with it.


----------



## huntfish (Mar 5, 2008)

Jetjockey said:


> Huntfish... Explain the compressed bullet part of a WSM equalling more recoil?  That makes absolutly zero sense to me.  A WSM shoots the exact same bullet as its long action brother.  Sometimes it shoots it faster, sometimes slower than the long action version.  Have you ever shot a Kimber or Sako??  Trust me, my Kimber 300WSM kicks less then most 300WM's with factory ammo.  And its about 1-2 lbs lighter.   A 270WSM may kick a little more then a standard 270, but thats because its sending the same bullet about 150fps faster than a standard 270....



Maybe a bad term to use, but more powder in a shorter case equals to higher velocity.   Force works both ways.  In this case resulting in increased recoil.  Especially with SM rifles with reduced weighs.

Yes I've shot both Kimber and Sako.   Both fine weapons.  Like you pointed out, and I agree, it's the rifle along with caliber.   My M70 Super Grade in 7mmMag shoots sweet without recoil while my Rem788 in .243 will kick the crap out of you.   In fact, all my eye scars have come from that gun.


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 9, 2008)

7mm mag all the way. Flat and fast.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Mar 13, 2008)

3006


----------



## bigbore (Mar 14, 2008)

I guess I'll put my $.02 in and go with the Kimber 300wsm and put a good adj scope, I don't think you need stronger than 12x and 9x would do. With a Nikon, Burris or Leupold with a mil-dot and I don't think you could go wrong. And know your ballistics and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree BB.... As a matter of fact.  That's my exact do everything rifle... I have a Leupy VXIII 3.5-10X40 B&C on mine... I love that rifle...


----------



## mapleman (Mar 18, 2008)

I use a 300 win mag everywhere  I go except when I have my bow


----------



## mr4shootin (Mar 18, 2008)

jp328 said:


> What about a 308??? Mine has knock down power and then some. I have been using it for 2 years now, Florida and Georgia deer. Not one that I have had to blood trail yet.



I agree. I have a Sako Finnlite in .308 that is my favorite deer rifle (of coarse it would do fine for elk too), it's light, accurate, detachable magazine and has a Swarovski 3-10x 42 scope in opti-lock rings.


----------



## droptine20 (Mar 18, 2008)

id grap the ol 170 grain 270 and head out..


----------



## droptine20 (Mar 18, 2008)

too bad they dont make a kimber pellet gun..i would tell you to go with that..
haha


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 18, 2008)

.22 Long Rifle, solids for big game, hollow points for small game.......perfect caliber.....too bad it isn't legal for big game.....lol.... a lot of poachers swear by it.


----------



## clent586 (Mar 18, 2008)

.30-.06, you can take just about any game in or out of North America and the best part is you can find ammo anywhere ammo is sold....usually.


----------



## DavidinFL (Mar 24, 2008)

I take what I am most comfortable shooting. In my case the 1st choice is a 30.06 because I have hunted with the rifle for 42 years. It has never failed me...everytime I have pulled the trigger it has hit where I have aimed execpted once when I missed judged the distanced to a deer over 300 yards. Missing wasn't the rifle's fault, it was the shooter's!

I also have a 270, 243 and 300. I don't have the confidence in myself to shoot them in every circumstance that I with the 30.06.

I think one should hunt with the rifle that will do the job, fits the needs of the hunter, and one which the hunter has the most confidence it will work for you just like you want it to every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## Goat (Mar 25, 2008)

The .338 or .375 is good for the job.  The .300 would work but you might have to track it a bit.

I bet it wont be long till people are really saying that.

.270WSM for me from deer to elk to bear to goat to groundhog.


----------



## akhntr (May 13, 2008)

I just moved here from Alaska...if you are counting AK in your question, I have used 3 guns almost exclusively over the last 10 years for everything from Sitka blacktails to coastal brown bears- Win pre-64 .338 with open sights, Rem 700 with Leupold 1-4, or Weatherby MK V .300 Wby with Leupold 1.75-6.  If I could only have one in AK it would be the .338, for all over the .300.


----------



## akhntr (May 13, 2008)

oops, the rem 700 is a .375 H&H


----------



## bearpugh (May 13, 2008)

30.06 and 270 are 2 calibers that are never a mistake


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 13, 2008)

i have heard a lot of great things about the 300. WSM i know some one that brought it to Africa and killed some large animals.  He has also taken elk and a black bear and tons of deer.


----------



## gastrohman (May 14, 2008)

straitshooter said:


> 7mag is plenty for any game in north america, i have shot moose, buddies take elk and caribou, alaskan brown bear..... it will do it all and at reach out and touch you ranges!



I agree.  7mag is what I use for all N.A. big game with the exception of bear in Alaska.  I really don't get the super or ultra mag calibers -- seem to make the recoil more "quick jab" like vs "a push".

If you want to buy one gun that will kill everything on the planet, get a 375 H&H.  Just make sure the rifle itself is very heavy -- not one of these light mountain rifles in that caliber.  My 375 has a bull barrel on it which makes it extremely heavy, plus I had it Magnaported.  I love that rifle -- I shoot better with it than my 7mag.


----------



## spring (May 14, 2008)

I really like a .300WM as an all-around caliber. I've used one on a wide variety of animals including whitetails, mule deer, black bear, elk, caribou, leopard, wildebeest, Grant’s gazelle, ect.  What I like about it is its long range accuracy and the ability to load it up with a 200 grain bullet as needed.  Oh, and it's a Sako. 
Just case you're interested, I also have a Sako 75 with a synthetic stock and stainless barrel topped with a Leopold Vari XIII 2.5x8 scope in 7mm Mag I'd be willing to sell. It has maybe been shot 10 times which I did when initially sighting it in. It's a great gun, but I reload and just don't need as many caliber guns as I have.
If you're truly looking for a gun that will hunt "anything in North America", however, you'd need a gun that will handle a brown bear. In that case, go with a .338 at a minimum or a .375 H&H as a preference. Of course most North American hunting would find such calibers as overkill.


----------



## gastrohman (May 14, 2008)

spring said:


> I really like a .300WM as an all-around caliber. I've used one on a wide variety of animals including whitetails, mule deer, black bear, elk, caribou, leopard, wildebeest, Grant’s gazelle, ect.  What I like about it is its long range accuracy and the ability to load it up with a 200 grain bullet as needed.  Oh, and it's a Sako.
> Just case you're interested, I also have a Sako 75 with a synthetic stock and stainless barrel topped with a Leopold Vari XIII 2.5x8 scope in 7mm Mag I'd be willing to sell. It has maybe been shot 10 times which I did when initially sighting it in. It's a great gun, but I reload and just don't need as many caliber guns as I have.



dixiesportsman, the rifle that spring has is a heck of a nice setup.  I'm a big fan of synthetic and stainless -- you can take it anywhere in the world and not have to worry about it.  Sight it in and go kill that P&Y!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 14, 2008)

I would say a 270 WSM or a 243 WSSM


----------



## Steelvisual (May 14, 2008)

30-06


----------



## jcbama (May 14, 2008)

The 7mm mag or 30/06  both have plenty of ammo selections\shoot flat\ and have the down range knock down power needed.  The 300 mag is bit much for deer, but you already have a deer rifle in the 25\06.  I go with the 300mag.


----------



## spring (May 15, 2008)

Here's a good report on the .300 WM:

The .300 Winchester
 by Jack Steele

SAY YOU WANTED to hunt with just one big-game rifle.  Have it become an extension of your own body.  Know it like the smell of your Dad's wool coat.  Say you wanted it in a caliber flat enough to poke coyotes at long distance but powerful enough to make a bull elk take notice at the far end of a cross-canyon shot.  Say you wanted it all in one package so you could always count on that one rifle to get the job done.  Sound like a pipe dream? 

The do-it-all rifle is not a myth, as many a seasoned rifleman knows.  In fact, while the gunrags do a healthy business recommending good calibers for this, and best bullet for that, it's a fact that when flying lead doesn't have the intended results, it's the man behind the rifle that's almost certainly to blame.  Show me a man who blames a miss on his rifle, and I'll show you a rifleman in need of polish, which leads to the primary reason behind choosing one good rifle -- polished skills. 

Of course, the best way to polish skills is by shooting your chosen Betsy often and from real-life shooting positions.  A rifle that feels right and doesn't kick like a mule goes a long way toward promoting regular practice.  So does reloading for it, which will promote accuracy and increased familiarity. 

It goes without saying that a one-rifle battery should be as accurate as possible.  In practical terms, however, a 2-MOA rifle is plenty good enough for most big-game hunting.  Latch onto a rifle that consistently shoots 1 MOA, and you'll regret the day you part with it.  Any big-game rifle more precise than that should be considered an heirloom. 

What really gets interesting, however, is deciding on a caliber.  Ask five seasoned riflemen for their top choice, and you can expect five different opinions, all vehement, all well reasoned. 

The .30-06 is the perennial all-mention, and rightly so; there's no rust on the classic.  The .270 Winchester, aside from being a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a caliber, was Jack O'Connor's darling (though he admitted the ought-six probably was better) and therefore commands a prodigious following.  The .338 Winchester Magnum was a favorite of Elmer Keith and is a superb choice for the steel-shouldered.  The 7mm Remington Magnum does a whole lot with class. 

Lots of others, most notably the .308 Winchester and the .280 Remington as well as various Weatherby Magnums and a slew of wildcats, can and do fit the bill.  But the .300 Winchester Magnum -- the .300 Win. Mag. just might be the best of all!  Except for the big brownies, which rate their own .375 H&H Magnum to many minds, the North-American hunter with a good .300 Winny has all the rifle he will ever need.  And then some. 

So, why not the .30-06?  Why not, indeed.  The good ol' ought-six is still a top choice.  From 'chucks to elk, it is a serious caliber for the serious hunter, no question about it. 

There is one area, however, where the ought-six gives up some ground, and that's when it comes to pushing heavy bullets -- the kind you want when big, tough critters like elk and moose are on the program.  Yes, the classic .30-06 load pushing a 180-grain pill at 2700-2800 ft/sec will do almost anything you need, but throw in a big bull elk across a wide canyon at dusk, and the Winny gets the nod.  Consider that at 400 yards, the Winny's 3100 ft/sec with the same 180-grainer gets you 450 ft/lbs more terminal energy and five inches less drop. 

If that weren't telling enough, jump up to the 200-grain rock ,and by today's mega-magnum standards the 2550 ft/sec generated by a .30-06 case can be considered positively lethargic, although for close work in heavy timber, the combination is hard to beat. 

By contrast, the Winny pushes the 200-grainer to a speedy 2950 ft/sec with careful reloads.  At 400 yards, this translates into almost 700 ft/lbs more terminal energy and a trajectory flattened by 7 inches.  That is the kind of difference that makes a difference on tough game. 

Bottom line:  While the .30-06 still may be the finest all-around caliber, it says here that if elk are in your plans (and elk are increasingly in everyone's plans) the .300 Winchester might be a better choice. 

The same analysis applies to the .270 Winchester.  By all accounts a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a sheep and deer caliber, throw elk into the equation and the .270 becomes marginal.  Sure, there are elk hunters who shoot their bull with a .270 every year, but they are the exception.  Most of the savvy elk crowd considers the .270 either too small or the absolute bare minimum for wapiti. 

Suffice it to say that, at 400 yards, the .270 shooting 130 spitzers and the .300 Win. Mag. shooting 200-grain spitzers have virtually identical trajectories.  The difference is that the .270 arrives carrying roughly 1300 ft/lbs of energy (below the 1500 ft/lbs often cited as a minimum for elk) while the Winny will deliver over a ton of energy, almost 2300 ft/lbs  What the great .270 is to deer and sheep, the .300 Winny is to elk.  Bad medicine. 

As to the 7mm Remington Magnum, this fine caliber is often considered to be the ought-six's ballistic clone.  The 7-Rem's small advantages in sectional density are offset by the .30-06's increased frontal area.  The ought-six has an advantage in that more and heavier bullets are readily available, especially for the handloader, but basically, in the field you could choose one or the other and never notice the difference.  So as versatile, accurate, and popular as this .284 is, the .30-06 retains an edge, and the .300 WinMag outclasses them both. 

The .338 Winchester Magnum is another thing altogether.  By all accounts a large caliber by North-American standards, it has been said that true recoil starts at the .338.  A seasoned rifleman who practices regularly certainly should have no trouble handling the .338, but for many casual shooters, the .338 is simply too much rifle to shoot regularly or accurately. 

It is noteworthy, however, that in terms of the wide spectrum of game animals available in North America, the .338 is probably the most well centered.  A fair choice for the big brown bears (though a .375 H&H is superior for this work by an order of magnitude), the .338 is rightly considered by many as the preeminent elk caliber, while still being plenty flat enough for whitetails, antelope, and even coyotes.  Take the big bears out of the equation, however, which they are for the vast majority of hunters, and the .338 becomes a too large shoulder pounder for most weekend warriors, though still optimal for dedicated wapiti chasers.  Let face it.  You don't need a .338 for any whitetail walking the earth. 

By contrast, the beauty of the .300 WinMag is that it is so well suited to the typical range of hunting experiences to be had in North America. 

After plains game?  180-grain Ballistic Tips at 3100 ft/sec equal bad mule-deer medicine and devastating performance on pronghorns.  The same load is a ringer in "beanfield" situations.  Elk and moose in your plans?  Load 200-grain Partitions or A-Frames at 2900 ft/sec, and be assured that you have the right gun!  Feel like practicing on coyotes or chucks?   Scream some 165-grain boattails at 3250 ft/sec, and worry about your end of the rifle. 

Like with all calibers, there are situations where a different caliber would be ideal, but for all-around versatility, flat trajectory, and high energy, the .300 Winchester Magnum shines, maybe like no other. 

In the end, the choice of an all-around rifle depends on many factors.  If you like a gun, you are much more likely to shoot it and shoot it well, so choose a rifle you like.   Also, any experienced rifleman knows that where you hit 'em is much more important than what you hit 'em with, so place your emphasis on skills rather than on the size of the rock.   But when all that is said and done, take a good hard look at the .300 Winchester. 

You may not look any further.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 20, 2008)

Well...... That about sums it up....   Even though Id take a 300WSM with a 24 inch barrel  shooting a 180gr bullet at about 3000FPS...   Im pretty sure your gonna need a 26inch barrel in a 300WM to get the 3100FPS they are talking about...  Either way.. The 300WM gets my vote as the best all around caliber..


----------



## Buzz (May 20, 2008)

Jetjockey - for whatever it's worth, I've not had a problem hitting the 3100 fps using 180g loads in two different 24" barreled .300 Win Mags.   However, as you know 100 fps is meaningless either way.

I do have to agree with the previous article that the .338 Win Mag is something different than the .30-06, 7mm RM, and .300 Magnums of the world.    However, most people from the East want to buy a rifle capable of killing everything that walks but in reality the biggest thing most will ever shoot is a whitetailed deer.    "All around" anything usually comes with some level of compromise.    Certainly any of the various .300 Magnums or a .338 Win Mag will kill any deer that walks at any sane range, but it comes at the expense of muzzle blast, recoil, and more expensive ammo.   

I'd rather forget about "all around rifles" and do most most of my  hunting with a 6.5x55 SE, 7x57mm, and a .308 Winchester.   I did buy a .338 Win Mag for a return trip to Alaska that hasn't happened yet.    One day it will, but until then my somewhat rare LH .338 M70 isn't likely to see a lot of action.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 21, 2008)

7X57.....   I wasn't 100% sure about the barrel length.  Its good to know you can get 3100fps with a 300WM.  My 300WSM tops out at about 3000 FPS.  Like you said, 100FPS is pretty meaningless and a dead elk won't know the difference.......    BTW, to me, the 338 doesn't kick like a 7mm or 300WM.  To me the 338 is more of a heavy push, and the 7mm's and 300's are more of  a quick slap.  My dads 300WBY "slaps" pretty hard.   I think id almost rather shoot a 338 then the super fast 300's....    The 338 is capable of handling the big bears better then the 338's....  IMO however, id rather have a 375 ruger or H&H since the big bears would be just as happy eating me...


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 21, 2008)

Well since this topic has been brought back to the top heres my .02 
Just buy a long action Savage and shoot almost any caliber you want.
 Take off barrels can be had for about $30-100 all day long.
All you need is a barrel nut wrench and a set of headspace gauges for whatever caliber you decide to shoot as long as the bolt head fits the cartridge you plan on using.  
My choice is the 30-06 springfield.
As long as you understand trajectory and have good optics very long ranges are no problem with the -06.
 As with any rifle including magnums knowing your equipment and lots of practice is the key.


----------



## blackbear (Jun 28, 2008)

I have just about shot them all one time or the other and i have more than one favorite so i can recommend without hestation for biggame the ....270,7mm magnum,308,30-06,any 300 magnum/I favor the 300H&H,338magnum,375H&HMagnum,45-70....Lifes to short to just hunt with one gun,these are all fun rounds to shoot and will untrack a buck light a bolt of lighting!!! I have had ALL instant kills with the 338 win.mag and would say that it is one of the most overlooked ..but very very hard hitting round out there,it will slam a deer to the ground and you can forget about tracking one cause hes gonna hit the dirt right there,awsome round.......recoil like a 12 ga....also i will throw in the 50.caliber blackpowder round for smoke poles,my favorite muzzle loader caliber by far when hunting the old ways of our grandfathers.....Peace & Good luck/Good Hunting!Great thread!
bb


----------



## ben300win (Jun 28, 2008)

*Like me*

It sounds like you are alot like me. There was a slogan for Rockford Fosgate stereo equiptment that said " For those that think too muck is just right". I would go with at 300 win mag. The ammo is available anywhere and you can get in several different bullet weights. I have shot elk out to 500 yards with mine. I have owned 5-6    300 win mags myself, and am very happy with mine. I would suggest that you buy the browning a-bolt due to the fact that they offer the "BOSS". I makes shoting at the range alot easier when you half the recoil. Either that or get a Lead Sled from Caldwell to shoot off of at the range. Good luck


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 2, 2008)

patchestc said:


> rifles and bullets are 3rd after
> 1. getting into a shooting situation, and
> 2. hitting where u aim.
> 
> ...



True, I read an article about rifle accuracy and the author was lamenting the fact that too many hunters he guided were all hung up on MOA accuracy when they themselves as he stated "couldn't hold on a paper plate at 100 yards"


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 2, 2008)

Of course it's a 270 Winchester. 

Don't know why anyone would think otherwise. Y'all must be .


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jul 2, 2008)

I Don't Own One Anymore But The 30-06 Gets The Nod From Me For Being The Best All Around.


----------



## trapperP (Jul 14, 2008)

I didn't read all the posts here but an awful lot has been said, much of it I cannot argue with.  But one question I would ask first off is: Are you going to keep the 25-06?  If you are, then go ahead and buy the Sako and buy it chambered for the 375 H&H.  With these TWO rifles you are good to go anywhere in the world and you can hunt anything.  Trip to Africa?  No problem, load up your two rifles and have at it.  
As one further aside, and this is not a slap at a fine caliber, but walk into a shop in Zimbabwe and order a box of .325 WSSM cartriges and then tell us what they have.  I'll bet even money they WILL have 375 H&H and probably will have 30-06 and etc - something to think about with the way baggage goes awry, etc.
And I well recall showing up in camp in Alaska to hunt and the guide asked me what caliber rifle I would be using.  When I replied a 375 H&H his comment was "Bless you!"
'nuf said?


----------



## jj4301 (Jul 22, 2008)

.30-06


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 22, 2008)

"aught six"


----------



## Flow Master (Jul 24, 2008)

I have some many calibers it's not even funny, but I think if I could only keep one that I have it would be the 7mm-o8.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 24, 2008)

bottom line is:  life's too short to only own 1 rifle.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jul 24, 2008)

1)The 7mm and .30 cal cartridges are gonna give you the best selection of bullets to choose from whatever caliber you choose. 
2) The 25-06 with a 110gr accubond at 3100+ will do an excellent job on elk.
3) If you buy a 30 cal magnum and shoot anything smaller than an elk I hope you're not hungry and only want to keep the antlers.( you may get the hams and straps but the front is gonna be a mess)
4) An extra 250fps with a .30 cal bullet makes a huge difference in meat damage especially around 3000fps.
5) There is a reason Remington had to produce RUM ammo in three power levels (unless you shoot a big griz there's nothing left of anything smaller even at long range with a full house load.) Hunters don't like sucking purple pulp through a straw.
6) Premium hunting bullets are much better these days and a 110 accubond from a 25-06  is plenty for almost anything.
7) Forget most of what you read in most gun mags. They are sucking up,receiving free products and money for their "opinions" (except gun test magazine)

Just some facts to consider when weighing your options.
Having made these points the 30-06 is the #1 selling big game caliber for a reason.
Good luck


----------



## sniper1080 (Aug 6, 2008)

*best*

50 cal barrett   now that will drop anything in U.S.


----------



## craigsexton (Aug 11, 2008)

well, it looks like you've gotten lots of answers and all good. It's all about shot placement. A 300win mag in hip will not do as good as a 22long rifle in the lungs.

But, for me I like the following:

All around caliber for anywhere I want to go: 300win mag or wsm. The wsm is a great round and very accurate. I've had 3 of them..243wssm 7wssm and 300wsm.

For eastern and mid western huting I love the 25-06. i've only shot one deer that ever ran and it was only 60 yds.

Hope this helps. Just understand your gun and be comfortable with it. More confidence in a semi accurate and medium knockdown gun is better than a "stomp a mud hole in something" that I'm not sure of gun anyday.

Craig


----------

